# Want to up your container/flowering plant game?



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I have been using Southern AG 20-20-20 all purpose fertilizer and Microlife Multipurpose All Organic Fertilizer 6-2-4 slow release fertilizer together this year and have been seeing awesome results.

When I plant a container or annual flowering plant or shrub, I apply a fertilome starter fertilizer and apply a good portion of the Microlife organic/slow release fert on the ground inside the mulched area. This gives is a good boost and helps establish roots, and the slow release feeds over several weeks as well as adds micronutrients and humates. This is all pretty standard.

But what I've done this year is bought a bag of Southern AG 20-20-20. It is basically a knockoff of Peters Professional 20-20-20 General Purpose Fertilizer. It's a blue water soluable grainular fert. I tank mix it in either a 1 gallon sprayer or smaller Stihl 48 oz sprayer and have it readily available each week. Every day I spray a zone of my overall crop of plants/flowers on a rotating basis. I spray the foliage and base of my plants, hanging baskets, flower beds, vine flowers, rose beds, even weak spots in the lawn just for the heck of it. I do this on a rotating basis so that I spray each plant approximately every 1-2 weeks. This stuff is awesome; I am seeing results in a matter of hours. It even brought a 3 year old Mum (annual) back to life and its blooming like I just bought it.

It's $50 for a 25 lb bag. It is applied at 1.2 oz per gallon, or about 1/2-3/4 a teaspoon for my small Stihl sprayer, so it will last years and is labeled as having an indefinite life if stored out of the heat.

Just wanted to share because I have really seen some great results thus far this growing season.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm in. Tell me more.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> I'm in. Tell me more.


I had you and a couple others like Colonel in mind when posting this . It really has made things easier for me and I am loving the results. Unless you are dealing with acidic shrubs like Azaleas, which I know you don't have, you can spray this stuff on everything. I will post a short guide of my mixtures, some pictures, and links to the product labels tomorrow. Most products ordered off doyourown.com (except for Microlife, which is Houston based and I get locally but also available online).


----------

